# How long have you been at Macosx.com?



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

How long have you been here?
Vote using the poll.

EDIT:
Sorry, forgot the poll.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

Now here's the poll to it.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

Why is the poll closed?
Just asking...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 21, 2006)

everyone has their join date next to their name.... ha ha


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 21, 2006)

I joined in 1903


----------



## fryke (Oct 21, 2006)

Poll doesn't seem to work, kinda... Well, I guess I'm "old" on macosx.com. Six years...


----------



## nixgeek (Oct 21, 2006)

Member since 2004.


----------



## Sunnz (Oct 21, 2006)

Umm... few months... guess I am a n00b...


----------



## Lt Major Burns (Oct 21, 2006)

My first thread/post.  note complete change of approach from first and last posts in the thread...!


http://macosx.com/forums/hardware-peripherals/49250-microphone-my-dual-1-8-g5.html


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 21, 2006)

4 Years, baby.


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 21, 2006)

Actually, I was wrong. I joined in 1937.


----------



## Ferdinand (Oct 21, 2006)

At that time macosx.com didnt even exist yet (not even the old No Wonder! site).


----------



## sinclair_tm (Oct 21, 2006)

hmm, let me see, i'll post then edit 

march of last year, so just over 1.5yrs.


----------



## bobw (Oct 21, 2006)

How long have you been at Macosx.com


----------



## Natobasso (Oct 21, 2006)

(this is a duplicate thread   )

4 years baby!


----------



## chevy (Oct 21, 2006)

I'm not the oldest


----------



## RacerX (Oct 21, 2006)

chevy said:
			
		

> I'm not the oldest


Neither am I... but five years seems like a long time!


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 21, 2006)

chevy said:


> I'm not the oldest



In my day ....


----------



## symphonix (Oct 22, 2006)

I was born here. At least, according to my post history.


----------



## handsoff (Oct 27, 2006)

I just joined about 20 minutes ago.  New to Macs as I got a MacBook about two months ago and loving it.


----------



## Giaguara (Oct 29, 2006)

Welcome handsoff 
I didn't realize I've been here that long as well.. d'oh!


----------



## Rhisiart (Oct 30, 2006)

Maybe it was 1958 .....?

Geez, when you're enjoying yourself time totally slips by.


----------



## reed (Nov 1, 2006)

About a year or so ago. Good advice and some fun (and silly) back and forths.     Have had some very good advice on the Help forums and here too.....and boy! do I need it. Thanks.


----------

